# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met huisartsen >  Ervaringen met huisarts Willems (Rotterdam)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Naam huisarts: Willems

Werkzaam in zorginstelling / huisartsenpraktijk: Huisartspraktijk Willems, Rotterdam

Adres: Heemraadssingel 327-B, Rotterdam


*Wat zijn jouw ervaringen met de huisarts Willems*

----------

